# Cork Handle care



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

couple questions for you rod builders....

Can you recommend a good cork sealer....and can you stain a cork handle to make it darker or different colors?? If you can, what is the process?

Thanks


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I use Tru oil on my personal cork grips. The same stuff you use on a gun stock. It will darken the cork and give it a shine, but it is very durable and will wipe clean. I have stained some cork in the past with just wood stain and then sealed it and it held up fairly well. With the stain and tru oil both I just wiped it on with a cheesecloth and let it dry.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the U-40 Cork Seal myself and have started using nothing but that. I give the raw cork a good soaking with a brush, let it sit while spinning on the dryer setting of my lathe for about 3-4 minutes, then use a paper towl to dry the excess off the surface. I don't wipe it, just pat it dry. Then I set the rod aside and let it dry. Great stuff, but like Chuck said as well, the Tru-Oil stuff is excellent as well.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys....I dont have a rod turner or anything like that. But I wanted to protect the cork...and maybe darken it up a little!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You dont have turn them if you wipe on multiple light coats That would go for the u-40 and tru oil


----------

